# If I could pick the throwdown category it would be?



## fired up

Hi guys and gals,

I thought it would be a good idea to hear what you guys would like to see as a category for upcoming throwdowns. And yes, there will be a fatty throwdown later this year.


----------



## hhookk

Burgers!!!


----------



## miamirick

good thought, some of the regular meats would be hard to do, like briskets , and porks they all look similar, just dont taste the same,   maybee ribs or whole chickens,   burgers or hot dogs might be fun


----------



## bbally

Scraps turned into Sausage.

Cold Smoked sausages

Anything Goes... if it is in smoke

Seafood (we are doing that this month)

Ground Meat smokes

Vegetarian Smokes

I would suggest to keep people entering that you keep track of placing and points on a graph so people enter every month.  This would allow for a throwdown points champion at the end of the year.  Anything to get people to do things that take them into an area never attempted.  (For me that is a fattie)


----------



## timtimmay

My first thought was fatties, but I guess you already thought of that.

I think one dedicated to peppers would be good.  abt's, rellanos, anything where the central object is a pepper.

Maybe a cold-smoke throwdown??


----------



## rbranstner

I would say fish but I have a feeling they all may look alike and without a taste test it would be hard to judge.


----------



## fired up

Fish? What a great idea!


----------



## chisoxjim

pork ribs(a spares month, a bb's month, and maybe even a csr month)
beef ribs
meatloaf
beef roast
steaks


I think butts, picnic shoulders, briskets could be done. They all dont looke the same, some look alot better than others(smoke ring, moistness, bark, etc.)


----------



## larry maddock

lamb  or  goat


----------



## chisoxjim

good call, 

a wild game one would be nice as well for all the hunters and those with access to wild game meats.


----------



## sawyerrt10

How about a "Breakfast" themed throwdown?


----------



## rio_grande

This would be a doosey,, but what about an online smoke comp, IE
Chicken 
pork 
ribs
Brisket 
all in the same entry?

Only reason I was thinking of this is because I am contemplating going to a comp or two this year and need to do a few practice runs,,, 

I love this months title, but with the weather doubt I will do anything. 

Sausage would be interesting..


----------



## dirt guy

How about a "whole spread"?  Each food item would contain smoked ingredients prominently.  All would be pictured at a table, ready to be consumed.

A dinner would include an appetizer, a meat, a side or two, and a dessert.  Breakfast might consist of a sausage "fatty" along with some hashbrowns or toast of some kind--maybe some flapjacks with some "smoked syrup".  Lunch could be a sandwich with smoked meat and some type of side.

Maybe do one style (breakfast, lunch, dinner) once a year?


----------



## cajunsmoke13

something cajun....


----------



## mballi3011

I'm with Bruce (dirt guy) on this one I like the whole meal deal. Maybe not a big party spread but maybe a good Dinner spread would be better idea.


----------



## miamirick

i like bbally idea of keeping points for a year round tally


----------



## rdknb

I like the fish idea and the whole plate one too


----------



## jaxgatorz

*If I could pick the throwdown category it would be?   At my house of course 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  But seriously, it sounds as tho u have a bunch of good ideas...Happy smokes !!*


----------



## fired up

Ok, thats 2 votes for fish. In case you guys did not notice, THIS months category is FISH AND SEAFOOD.


----------



## miamirick

thats ok fired up, this site probably does not have too many brain surgeons


----------



## gnubee

Wild Game. 

First month one of the deer family.

Next month ground bound critters like Rabbits, Coon's, possum, squirrel, woodchuck, Beaver, Skunk, etc.

Then game birds like cornish hens, pheasant, grouse, geese, ducks, Ostrich, Emu, Turkey, Dodo or what have you.

Then maybe a icky things month like , snake, snail, turtles, Gators, Crockamadiddlys, 
Then shellfish or sea urchins, sea cucumbers and other creatures like Octopus Squid etc

Then Meatloaf

Then Hot dogs 

Then hell I don't know because I got so hungry I'm quitting to get something to eat.

Okay I thought of another.....Cheeses


----------



## morkdach

i like this one i 2nd or 3rd


----------



## richoso1

Maybe some along international ines, likw Italian, Mexican, Greek, French, Carribean, South America, British, Australian....


----------



## igolf2

+1 for a Breakfast showdown or Lunch or Appetizers or "beef dishes", "chicken/poultry dishes", etc. The more general a catagory is the more unique entries are submitted. IMHO.


----------



## bbq engineer

Banquet Throwdown - The whole nine yards...from appetizers to desert.  Maybe sometime around memorial day or 4th of july.  To show off the big @ss cookouts that we have for family and friends.


----------



## bbally

So are you saying you don't want to do fish?


----------



## chefrob

that's what i was thinkin.............but sometimes it hurts when i think!


----------



## richoso1

Itry to think... but nothing happens.


----------



## meateater

You beat me to it! I say a mexican theme or a chile pepper theme!


----------



## dirt guy

So, Brad, did we give you enough "ideas"?  Or, do you want some more input?


----------



## ronp

Sandwiches could be a good challenge and variety. Don't know if this was suggested before.


----------



## n2dabluebbq

how about the winner of the current throwdown gets to pick the next one?


----------



## john3198

Anything but British!!!!!!!

Indian might be OK.


----------



## john3198

I second peppers/mexican - although I haven't a clue what I would do
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Let's see - is there a TV analogue here? Not Iron Chef, we would have to put two folks together. Maybe Chopped - give them a list of really wierd stuff where each ingredient has to be incorporated into the dish. Well maybe not....Maybe 5 ingredients max (I think there is a show about that)


----------



## mulepackin

Organ meat
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Lets see us do that.


----------



## fired up

Lol, I can barely get anyone to do a fish and seafood one, pretty sure organ meat would have 0 entries.


----------



## morkdach

Lets see us not do that


----------



## beer-b-q

Rocket science is out also...


----------



## miamirick

nothin wrong with organs, i love a tasty gizzard, or maybe a chicken heart


----------



## yount

I love me some smoked gizzards and hearts i like the themed idea also


----------



## shooterrick

I think every catagory under "smoking meats" should eventually be touched on in some way.


----------



## timtimmay

I loves me some liver, maybe I'll have to smoke one.


----------



## flyfishjeep

A challenging one would be a 2-stage throwdown.  

Stage 1-  Hunting or catching your meat whether it be fish, deer etc...
Show a picture of your hunt (clean pics= family friendly)

Stage 2-  Show the smoke as normal.  

This may be a bit much, but it would give some of us a good excuse to get out fishing. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





Just a thought and my $.02


----------



## mistabob

I'd like to try lamb just because I've never smoked it.  Or burgers sounds good, like someone else suggested.  I'm still waiting for the fattie one though so I can pull out the big guns...


----------



## smoke farmer

How about a whole hog throwdown ???

The breakfast,fattie and burger ideas sound great also.


----------



## meateater

How about something simple with many options that always pleases a crowd.  PIZZA


----------



## rogue212005

I like the ideas of burgers, cheese, meatloaf, and the cuisines.


----------



## mama's smoke

I'm with the International theme.  Gizzards are great, but only if they're fried.


----------



## dmccurry

What about bacon?  bacon might be a little too broad tho.. So what about bacon wrapped?  Get a wide variety of entrees since it leaves alot of room for creativity, all of them looking extremely tasty due to them being bacon wrapped.


----------



## smokin leo

Chicken Wings
Pizza


----------



## meateater

Lets cool down this summer and go for a cold smoke. Anything goes!


----------



## richoso1

I like your style...


----------



## herkysprings

So many.... funny yet inappropriate responses.... best line to quote from this morning..... must resist....
 


ShooterRick said:


> I think every catagory under "smoking meats" should eventually be touched on in some way.


:D:D:D Not enough coffee yet! Or too much...


----------



## Bearcarver

meateater said:


> Lets cool down this summer and go for a cold smoke. Anything goes!


LOL, you Southwesterners would have a lot more trouble with that than us Northeasterners.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





BC


----------



## pineywoods

My smokehouse is probably at 110 or higher right now with nothing in it and no heat source other than the sun beating down on it


----------



## smokey paul

In order to do a cold smoke i would have to install ref. system to cool the smoker down.

Like Jerry my units are are or above 100 at 9:00am

Good smoking HOT wait for winter for cold. LOL


----------



## meateater

Bearcarver said:


> LOL, you Southwesterners would have a lot more trouble with that than us Northeasterners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BC


You got that right, it was 104* today!


----------



## lugnutz

CHILI


----------



## Bearcarver

So you guys sent it up here?

I had 103˚ on my front porch (where my MES is), in the shade yesterday!

Thanks guys!

Bearcarver in PA


----------



## chefrob

Bearcarver said:


> So you guys sent it up here?
> 
> I had 103˚ on my front porch (where my MES is), in the shade yesterday!
> 
> Thanks guys!
> 
> Bearcarver in PA


trust me........i got lots more if ya run low.


----------



## daddyzaring

How about the most unique way of actually smoking something, like how would you smoke Xmeat, if you didn't have any kind of smoker at all, just fuel and wood?  I think it would be kind of cool to see what kind of contraptions people would make or use to smoke food.


----------



## meateater

How about a STUZF BURGER T-Down. 1 burger, 1 side dish & a beverage. Huh,huh.


----------



## pit 4 brains

I'll admit, I didn't read pages 2 or 3, but howabout like something along the lines of the show "Chopped" where you get the ingredients handed to you, or in this case just spelled out, and then you have to make something of it... Ya know?


----------



## pit 4 brains

john 3198 already posted it it looks like...


> Organ meat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Lets see us do that.


 You obviously do not have gout!


----------



## distre

How about a meat, fruit, and veggie throwdown all in one. You could post a meat of choice for the throwdown or leave it open. Seems like if the meat choice was left up the person to do with fruit and a veggie we might get more entries.


----------



## bbally

In light of the picture of the spread squirrel made for her DQ'd entry.  I would like to suggest that we have at some point a smoked Feast or Spread or Buffet type contest at one point.  Maybe in the late spring or something.  But I know there are a few others, myself included, that have the ability to produce complete spreads and it might be ineresting to have one that allows that.

I would like the chance to put a spread together to go against some of these creative minds.


----------



## Bearcarver

bbally said:


> In light of the picture of the spread squirrel made for her DQ'd entry.  I would like to suggest that we have at some point a smoked Feast or Spread or Buffet type contest at one point.  Maybe in the late spring or something.  But I know there are a few others, myself included, that have the ability to produce complete spreads and it might be ineresting to have one that allows that.
> 
> I would like the chance to put a spread together to go against some of these creative minds.


Great idea bbally!

You & Squirrel (and others) in a Smoked Spread/Feast Throwdown !

Awesome!

LOL I have felt the wrath of the bbally machine!

Bear


----------



## DanMcG

bbally said:


> In light of the picture of the spread squirrel made for her DQ'd entry.  I would like to suggest that we have at some point a smoked Feast or Spread or Buffet type contest at one point.  Maybe in the late spring or something.  But I know there are a few others, myself included, that have the ability to produce complete spreads and it might be ineresting to have one that allows that.
> 
> I would like the chance to put a spread together to go against some of these creative minds.


I like the idea, but instead of something done in the same month maybe over the last 6-12 months. I mean how often does the averge guy,gal or pro make a spread like Squirrels to compete with.


----------



## adiochiro3

Mushrooms or Corn.  I've mastered the fungus, but the corn on the cob needs some work.


----------



## squirrel

I'm just an average Squirrel!

I like bbally's idea too.


----------



## Bearcarver

Squirrel said:


> I'm just an average Squirrel!
> 
> I like bbally's idea too.


LOL---You my dear are by no means "average" !

Besides, I believe it was Yogi Bear who used to say, " Hey-ay-ay---Smarter than the a-ver-age Bear".

See, I'm still young enough to remember that!

Bear


----------



## dforbes

I would suggest Pot luck. Everyone has something that they think is there best dish. You cook what you want, enter it and may the best dish win. This would give everyone who has ever thought about entering a chance to show their stuff. There would be a variety of dishes to vote on.

Dennis


----------

